# First Time Doe- Is she Pregnant?



## Goatology (Jul 25, 2013)

Im in Goat 4-H and this is my first time raising a Doe for production. I put her in with the buck towards the end of January but there wasn't much action until beginning of February. Im not sure if she took the first time or not but either way she should be kidding soon.

Im worried though because she does *not* look pregnant at all. Her udder hasn't filled out yet (she had never kidded before, this will be her first time) and her belly is bigger than usual but not as noticeable as other pregnant does that I have seen before. Sometimes I wonder if she is even pregnant. I haven't seen her in heat at all since I brought her home from being in with the buck so I want to say that she is pregnant but she doesn't look like it at all. Is it normal for first time mammas to not bag up or look very big? Are there any other ways I can tell if she is or not?

Also I recently saw her trying to "mount" my whethers and even my other doeling which I found to be a very odd behavior. She has never done that before. Another weird thing I have noticed but not thought much about was her increase of appetite. She has always eaten normally and she always acted like a polite princess but I noticed that she began to really fight for the grain and eat like a pig. Could either of those be signs of pregnancy?


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I wasn't sure if my doe was pregnant until she started to bag up. You can draw blood and send it to Biotracking for preg. testing

Mounting is usually a sign of heat that I see in my girls


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

A blood test or a sonogram is really the only way to know for sure. I wish there was an easier way, belive me! Even though mounting other goats is a sign of heat.


----------



## krazygoatfarm (Jul 24, 2013)

Yeah, my first time does almost never look pregnant, even when they're almost kidding. Just make sure to keep checking her ligaments at least twice a day, when they're almost gone, it means that she should kid within the next 24 hours. When there's absolutely nothing there, and everything feels real soft, she should be very close to delivering the kids just remember every goat is different


----------



## saskomit (Jul 25, 2013)

This is an old wives tale that I have tried and so far has been true and correct at my place. If you feel infront of the udder and it is hard ( tight) she is bred if it is soft not bred. Total wives tale tho


----------



## Goatology (Jul 25, 2013)

Thank you! I guess I will just have to be patient and see what happensonder:


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

when did you take her out from the buck?


----------



## Goatology (Jul 25, 2013)

I put her in with the buck January 26th and I brought her home March 9th


----------

